# mrpinewizard: more mower info wanted!



## Adrian (Jul 26, 2007)

Carl,

Can you give me a few more details on your mower? How is the motor turned on/off? What's the longest you've run it? Any problems with overheating? How did you couple it to the tractor? etc, etc, etc...

I want to convert my 18HP, 48" mower to electric, but I worry about series DC motors overspeeding when a belt breaks. I'm leaning towards PM, but was unsure if an ETEK would be powerful enough.

I have about 3 acres of "lawn" - 1 acre grass and 2 acres "other". Mostly dandelions, mole hills, and small blackberry vines! I usually mow every 2-3 weeks (or when the grass gets knee high). It's also common for thick grass/clover to bog down my engine 

I spend more time towing a dump cart than mowing, so I thought about disconnecting the mower deck and towing a gang reel mower instead.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Did you PM him?


----------

